# There goes your BBQ. Warning. Long.



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The sky is falling. Swine Flu, Bird Flu, Monkey Pox, Ebola, Mad Cow Disease, Anthrax, Global Warming, Global Cooling, it’s all BS to distract us from what’s going on and been going on right under our noses.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I read an article where the decay from the millions of pigs has been calculated to raise greenhouse gases 6.5%.

The article was from opponents of global warming.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

In today's world - the one our kids and grandkids will live in... there's just no thing, no matter how far away... that can't come to our shores, and will likely be in place long enough for a good start - before we ever know it's here...

Not scare tactics - just plain reality... We all have to do whatever we can to make sure that local, state and federal types are on the ball since that's our only protection... My hat's off to all the researchers and health officials who deal with the nightmare possibilities every day. Remember in some epidemics it's the health care workers (doctors, nurses, orderlies) that are the first casualties.... Old mother nature can be a mean old lady at times - and in human history there have been times when the human population got seriously reduced by one bug or other. You can bet it will occur again at some point. At least we have the resources to catch it and have a chance of knocking it down before we go down a bad road.

And if we protect our shores properly (here's where outfits like customs actually earn their money..) we'll have a better chance than most of handling whatever comes. 
Things across the world can and do have an effect here. Some years back southeast Asia and China had a terrible outbreak of SARS and various bird flu outbreaks as well. Although they killed all of the infected birds (and are still doing that whenever an outbreak occurs) it's still a problem if I remember correctly... How did it effect me personally? I was a commercial fly tyer for many years (still tie a lot of flies - but only for my anglers use on charters...) and guess where 99% of the strung neck hackles and strung saddle hackles come from? Right where the chickens had to be destroyed.... So for a few years my sources were really struggling to come up with the goods.... Not exactly life threatening -but a consideration for anyone in the feather importing business (no wonder synthetic materials have become more popular...).


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The sky is falling. Swine Flu, Bird Flu, Monkey Pox, Ebola, Mad Cow Disease, Anthrax, Global Warming, Global Cooling, it’s all BS to distract us from what’s going on and been going on right under our noses.


Do you know why PMS, is called PMS?

Because Mad Cow Disease was already taken.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

The global economy has shown its weaknesses in many ways and this is just one. The fact that we have to import feed from China is an abomination!! America has stopped making vital medicines, supplements and chemicals because they are cheaper to buy from China and India. I for one see this as a weakness, we are now dependent on third world countries for basic needs.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

The loss of BBQ has the potentiality of being my epoch-defining trauma.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Fishshoot said:


> The global economy has shown its weaknesses in many ways and this is just one. The fact that we have to import feed from China is an abomination!! America has stopped making vital medicines, supplements and chemicals because they are cheaper to buy from China and India. I for one see this as a weakness, we are now dependent on third world countries for basic needs.


I agree. Studies say that something like 50% of all food is wasted in the United States. Solve that problem and the need to import goes away. Of course, if we used 50% less food, that would be bad for the farmers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2019)

Say what?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2019)

So the “experts” say the most likely vector is tainted animal feeds... WTH, we grow corn and soy here and ship it over seas then buy it right back? I know, I know... but DAMN! Somebody build a damn grain mill on our soil again please!


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Boatbrains said:


> So the “experts” say the most likely vector is tainted animal feeds... WTH, we grow corn and soy here and ship it over seas then buy it right back? I know, I know... but DAMN! Somebody build a damn grain mill on our soil again please!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Boatbrains said:


> So the “experts” say the most likely vector is tainted animal feeds... WTH, we grow corn and soy here and ship it over seas then buy it right back? I know, I know... but DAMN! Somebody build a damn grain mill on our soil again please!


The cost of permits will take 30 years to recover.

The employees benefits will add a bunch of money to final cost.

Still cheaper to grow the stuff, ship to china, have them process it and ship it back.

Something is wrong with that picture but it is the window of reality.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> The cost of permits will take 30 years to recover.
> 
> The employees benefits will add a bunch of money to final cost.
> 
> ...


Rather than enrich Socialist Nationalist China; realignment of supply chains to include countries south of us seems sensible and might bear fruit in the long run... What is clear is China is not liberalizing economically and won't because the 90% Hunnan state is focused on regaining their lost celestial empire, being the preeminent global power and getting revenge against the perceived instigators of the opium wars. Whats bad in the now is they are imposing their authoritarian Values onto the west and some of the profit driven short time preference west is not being reticent in their rather apparent approval if not outright acceptance of these values. Nike, the NBA, Hollywood etc are symptomatic of this trend. IP theft, a massive military build up... lots to ponder in regard to China.

Some say China ran out of appropriate feed for their livestock due to the trade war, plausible. 

What seems apparent is most of Clown World seems to be either re-polarizing or realigning - should get interesting. 
Long Live BBQ.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

We need to send Hunter Biden to China to straighten this mess up. And of course , pay him handsomely.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Probably these plant fiber meat alternative companies up to no good. How does BBQ’d recycled TV box sound?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The driving force behind stuff going offshore was our own government as Congress added taxes and regs bit by bit over many years - then had the audacity to call it progress... while we quietly went into decline and industry after industry moved offshore.

The main driver of our economic recovery these past three years has been the removal of regs and rules that hinder or prevent business from getting on with stuff ... This, of course, will never be admitted by those that hate the guy responsible...

I’ve actually had a boost to my small charter business now that ordinary folks are in a bit better financial shape these past three years as well but you’re not likely to see the “other side” ever admit it.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

In short. Who thinks unions from years ago, were one reason American companies moved so much production offshore?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 97342
> 
> Say what?


So how strong do I need to make the fencing for that pen?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2019)

SomaliPirate said:


> So how strong do I need to make the fencing for that pen?


If there is a sow in heat within sniffing distance of his nose, there ain’t a pen built that’ll hold him! Now for his offspring and as long as they meet the freezer by 8months a feedlot panel and t post pen will work fine. If done right, you can buy 3 additional panels and a few more posts and rotate the pen around like a chicken tractor keeping them on fresh ground.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Y'all must know a thing or two about hogs....


----------



## jtf (Jan 16, 2014)

I run 25-30 on pasture with feed troughs: pellets, bread leftovers, ice cream concentrates. Mine are petted like a dog. My favorite a few seasons ago was a pretty mixed breed three-colored spotted sow. I named her _Alice McSqueally, _(a close synonym), after an old girlfriend...she really was a sweetheart, the pig I mean to say.

One day the girlfriend was visiting the farm and commented on the sow. I exclaimed," her name is Alice_!" _She madly blurted, "I can't believe you named a pig after me!"

I demurred, "well..._she's _my favorite."

There are three mills within 20 miles of the farm, and two abattoirs in that distance. I use a five wire electric high tensile enclosure. Pigs learn fast, and the varmints too.

This is good starter book: _Storey's Guide to Raising Pigs_.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Megalops said:


> Do you know why PMS, is called PMS?
> 
> Because Mad Cow Disease was already taken.


 I just finished rereading this thread.

First,
I thank America for providing us a place that we can voice our thoughts without worrying about being "arrested" by the government.
Britton has thought police.
In Mexico... if you have enough money anything goes.
Bunch of other countries are just like Mexico or worse, but of a local flavor.

Second
Is that I clicked a like on Megalops post and lived


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

mro said:


> I just finished rereading this thread.
> 
> First,
> I thank America for providing us a place that we can voice our thoughts without worrying about being "arrested" by the government.
> ...


Yes!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Megalops said:


> Yes!


The day your ole lady sees that post might be your last cast!!!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Hahaha. She thinks my handle is @LowHydrogen !


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Megalops said:


> Hahaha. She thinks my handle is @LowHydrogen !


WTF bro!? lol


----------

